# Platy with ich



## parisak (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi! So I am somewhat a beginner, and I added 2 new platies to my tank 2 weeks ago. One died the same day, and the other was fine until I noticed it had Ich. I treated the tank with Tetra Ick-guard (?) and followed what the pet store person told me to do. Drop 2 tabs in the water and take out the filter for 2 days. I added a new filter and did the monthly water change after that. Everything seems to be fine, and the white spots are disappearing on my platy I think- but he is still just floating at the top of the tank a lot. He doesn't rush to the food or swim very much. Is this normal? When should he start feeling better?

Thanks!


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

He may just be recovering. If he's up top a lot that suggests he's seeking oxygen...from either the surface or from the current that comes from the HOB filter. If that's the case...his gills my have some damage (temporary or permanent) or the water may not have enough oxygen in it, or a combination of both. There are a few ways to enrich the water with oxygen...airstones and powerheads are a couple. The main thing is to get the water at the very top of the tank moving 24/7 as that's where oxygen and carbon dioxide are exchanged.

FYI- If you increased the water temp during the ich treatment, you also lowered the dissolved oxygen levels. Warmer water = less oxygen.


----------

